# PINEAPPLE



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi guys keep catching little bits about pineaple but never enough.
Can anyone help are we ment to drink it or not or eat the damn stuff. 
To be fair I would probably try almost anythig if it increases my chances of a successful IVF. 
Start D/R jan 21

Help

xxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Whippet

Pineapple juice helps thicken the lining of the womb as it contains Selenium ... actually Brazil Nuts contain more Selenium than pineapple juice so give them a try as well  ... they are actually very nice.    The pineapple juice you get should not be from concentrate ..  I just stick to Brazil Nuts now and you will get them in Morrisons 

Good luck with your tx
Kx


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Damm i have been drinking concentrate pineapple!! 

why not concentrate??

i have been eating brazil nuts too tho


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

they say the concentrate process kills the selenium but who knows. " litres milk, 2 litres water is what my clinic told me when on stimms.

Hope this helps

Whippet x


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Whippett

it is great to have all this info to hand, its like having a consultant on stand-by!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There's a sticky thread on 2ww board re FAQs in 2ww which has info re pineapple juice...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Pineapple contains an enzyme called bromelain which may cause uterine contractions which is why some cultures still advise eating it to induce labour. However, during processing, the bromelain is destroyed which is why drinking the juice is ok. Pineapple does contain selenium which helps promote a healthy womb lining but it doesn't actually contain huge amounts....brazil nuts contain the highest ! Pineapple does contain manganese though which is also beneficial.

Fresh or pressed is preferable but "not from concentrate" is fine....."from concentrate" is also ok as this just means that the pineapple juice is freeze dried at source for shipping and then rehydrated with water on arrival for selling.....it doesn't destroy the selenium and it shouldn't cause uterine contractions.

There are many other food sources for selenium though....if you use the search facility on this website you will find countless posts discussing pineapple, brazil nuts and selenium....search option is always a good first port of call if you have any queries 



whippet said:


> they say the concentrate process kills the selenium but who knows. " litres milk, 2 litres water is what my clinic told me when on stimms.


The 1 litre of milk is to help encourage healthy eggs as milk is high in protein and zinc. Organic is preferable and skimmed or semi skimmed is higher in protein than full fat. The 2 litres of water is to help flush the drugs around your system and keep you hydrated (sometimes the drugs side effects may cause headaches). Both milk and water (as well as drinks such as lucozade) can help prevent OHSS as well. You need to keep up your fluid intake, especially water, right through the whole treatment, including after EC and during 2ww.....the empty follicles following EC will keep filling up with fluid and you need to make sure you keep these flushed clear to prevent OHSS.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Suzanne M (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi

I'm a newbie and I am just about to start OI and IUI. Possibly going straight to IVF if they discover this is better suited to us. 

Does anyone have any tips for me about the OI and the drugs, etc etc. I'm getting worried about what to eat and not eat etc etc to give me the best chance. Also Once I have had the procedure done I think I'm going to end up lying in my bed for days as I will be too scared to walk about incase I mess things up.  

Any tips you could give me would be great. 

Thanks


----------

